# enigma X ......



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey i bought an enigma leopard gecko at the maidstone show on sunday and just wondering what hatchklings ill get from the following..........


Male Enigma X Female Blazing Blizzard
Male Enigma X Female Chocolate Albino
Male Enigma X Female Murphys Patternless

I think they will turn out 50% enigma and 50% Enigma het for the 3 above recessive females (obviosuly i dont mean the hets will have all the recessive traits i mean individualy from each pairings.)

And yes i will be quarenteening him before i introduce him to some of my females. Will be late in the season but will give the females time to put on those extra grams :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Enigma X Talbino blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard.
----
[2C]Enigma X Talbino blizzard = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard.
----
----
[1C]Enigma X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Enigma X Talbino normal = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
----
----
[1C]Enigma X Patternless = .

Normal HET Patternless.
[1C]Enigma HET Patternless.
----
[2C]Enigma X Patternless = .

[1C]Enigma HET Patternless.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm the guys i bought it off said id get

50% Enigma and 50% Engima het...whatever recessive the enigma was bred to


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Hmm the guys i bought it off said id get
> 
> 50% Enigma and 50% Engima het...whatever recessive the enigma was bred to


Only if the Enigma is homozygous for Enigma. As Enigma is a dominant trait, both heterozygous and homozygous are phenotypically (visually) identical. 
If the enigma is homozygous for enigma, it will always pass on one enigma gene, creating 100% enigma offspring. 
If the enigma is heterozygous, it can pass either an enigma or non-enigma gene, giving the offspring 50% chance of being enigma.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

ahh ok then, lets hope ist homozygous for enigma then :2thumb:


----------



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

how do you tell if its 1copy or2


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

You cant the only way to tell is through breeding.

I think im right....Gazz?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wheaty5 said:


> You cant the only way to tell is through breeding.
> 
> I think im right....Gazz?


Yes you can't visually tell a [1C] from a [2C].Only breeding results will tell you.

[1C]Enigma X Normal = .

Normals.
[1C]Enigmas.
----

[2C]Enigma X Normal = .

[1C]Enigmas.


----------



## otis (Mar 23, 2009)

so if you get a normal from a breeding of enigma x albino the offspring wouldnt automatically carry the enigma gene it would be just an albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

otis said:


> so if you get a normal from a breeding of enigma x albino the offspring wouldnt automatically carry the enigma gene it would be just an albino


[1C]Enigma X Albino = .

50%Normal HET Albino.
50%[1C]Enigma HET Albino.
----
[2C]Enigma X Albino = .

100%[1C]Enigma HET Albino.

There is no carrying enigma gene.It's enigma or is not there is no in between.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like im starting to grasp this genetics malarky :2thumb:


----------

